

Save Your Eyes on Chrome - JacobIrwin
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-vision/fommidcneendjonelhhhkmoekeicedej/details?hl=en-US
I am sure there are similar fixes for firefox, IE, etc. users.<p>But for Chrome, I just started using 'Hacker Vision' extension and it seems to work nicely: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-vision/fommidcneendjonelhhhkmoekeicedej/details?hl=en-US<p>I also have the 'Nicer Inverter' extension running simultaneously (https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nicer-inverter/oichlckdgnbjkmhaebnnhibamjgpndkm?hl=en-US) -- this is actually my primary (always running) extension. I run 'Hacker Vision' for pages that 'Nicer Inverter' doesn't work on, e.g., Codeacademy.com).<p>Just thought it was a worthwhile tip to share with my fellow hackers. Save your eyes!
======
azzkicker
High Contrast extension --- on the chrome store - works the same way.

------
leethax0r
This just inverts the colors, so it really only works on plaintext.

------
css771
Thanks, I've been looking for something like this.

